# New here and heres my ride



## sk. (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey guys just joined this forum, hope to have a good time. I recently bought a 02 Sentra SE-R ( non spec V ). Yes i know i got the pussy version but im happy with it and its my first car. SO far i have one pic but I will get more when i wash my car this weekend. 

http://onfinite.com/libraries/255018/b81.jpg

Oh and sorry for not putting the pic into my thread but the image isnt resized.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice ride. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you modify the car at all, start with Energy Suspension Motor Mount Inserts, especially if your car is auto. You will notice incredibly smoother shifts believe it or not. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good. We will definetaly need some more pics and if you want to resize your pics then get an account on photobucket or something. Hope to see more mods!!!!!!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its not a pussy car. make it fast and bust some spec v ass


----------



## sk. (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, finally some good feedback on my car. Last forum i went to i wasnted welcome to well because my car isnt a spec V.

For now im just thinking about 20% tint, Valentine1 radar detector, and I would love to find some nice eye lids.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

welcome to NF
spec v or not, still a nice ride


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good ! nice choice on the se-r !


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice car! SE-R is better than stock version...I have a 200SX SE, I would love to have the SE-R :banana: Welcome to NF!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You have a great lookin' car man, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Plus, you have the ability to make that even better than the specv, especially with all the info you'll find here. Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup: hope you could post more pics


----------



## sk. (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey guys sorry I took so long finally the weather was nice and warm. Im sorry if the pics came out a little blurry thats because i have no tripod and it was windy. 

Pic 014 is my fav . Also there is a picture of a keypad, thats a ignition kill device that came with the car. 

http://www.web-warp.com/SE-R/


----------

